# A bit Dissappointed but I guess its for the best



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

I go to a specialist that prescribe Valium for Anxiety.  Long story short, he prescribe 2 months which last me almost a year because I take a VERY small dose at night if I wake up through the night and my anxiety wants to pay me a visit and I cannot get back to sleep..which is pretty rare.   Well, the last script prescribed was July 2019.. (which I still have a few left over from Dec 2019 but just about gone).

Ok.. so I moved and I cannot find the July meds.  I did not want to call the office but I did.  Long story short, I was told I need to make an appt before they can prescribe meds..  I made an appt.. will not be seen until Feb 2020.  But they did not call the pharmacy for refill.  I called back, the nurse informed me the doc do not feel comfortable prescribing until I come in.  She stated she can get me in sooner to see another dr.  I feel this is the time for me to get off the med.. I do not like being at the mercy of a doc. Thank God I kept the med at a very low dose.  

If my anxiety gets a bit rough, I will call for an earlier appt but for now, I feel I will be ok.  My chamomile tea helps at night and my glass of wine..lol


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

I too am glad you had kept the dose low, so this might work out well for you.
Do you have some other things to keep in mind, if needed, as back-up ideas? Either foods that are calming, chamomile tea?  Or any supplements, such as l-theanine? Or even comforting items or familiar music, or pleasant distractions or actions?  Warm water soak? Something to hold or a pet to pat?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2019)

After my brother died my mom was prescribed Valium and she got hooked on it and had a difficult time getting off it. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

I read your post again, and I don't know how I missed, that YOU said chamomile tea, and I suggested that, in response.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I too am glad you had kept the dose low, so this might work out well for you.
> Do you have some other things to keep in mind, if needed, as back-up ideas? Either foods that are calming, chamomile tea?  Or any supplements, such as l-theanine? Or even comforting items or familiar music, or pleasant distractions or actions?  Warm water soak? Something to hold or a pet to pat?


Thank you!!!!  Chamomile tea helps at night.. Have to put that on my grocery list..  Also when I wake up through the night, I watch my favorite movie and do breathing exercises and fall back to sleep.  I think that because I kept the dose super low and I practically weaned myself off...I do feel much better.  May not get a refill.  Thanks again Kaila!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> After my brother died my mom was prescribed Valium and she got hooked on it and had a difficult time getting off it. I wish you the best of luck.


I think its all in how much you take and how you wean off.  I am thinking of not getting another script.  I pretty much weaned off.  I was taking half of a half maybe 4x in a month if that.   I can tell its getting out my system.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I think its all in how much you take and how you wean off.  I am thinking of not getting another script.  I pretty much weaned off.  I was taking half of a half maybe 4x in a month if that.   I can tell its getting out my system.


Yes. Different people, different circumstances. 
You sound fine. You have a logical plan and seem to know yourself well.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 20, 2019)

Congrats Ladybj~ Sounds like your doing everything right, more good luck coming your way!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Congrats Ladybj~ Sounds like your doing everything right, more good luck coming your way!


Thank you soooo much, that helped more than you know.


----------



## bingo (Nov 20, 2019)

just wanted to say...Hyland  makes a 100% natural mineral supplement ...
Nerve Tonic....Walmart  has it..
$4/bottle ..slow acting...non drowsy...non addictive...hope you sleep well


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

bingo said:


> just wanted to say...Hyland  makes a 100% natural mineral supplement ...
> Nerve Tonic....Walmart  has it..
> $4/bottle ..slow acting...non drowsy...non addictive...hope you sleep well


Thank you!!  I sleep pretty good.  Just those nights I wake up around 3:30am. But I do fall back to sleep.  Blessed to be retired...can watch a movie and end up falling back to sleep.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2019)

bingo said:


> just wanted to say...Hyland  makes a 100% natural mineral supplement ...
> Nerve Tonic....Walmart  has it..
> $4/bottle ..slow acting...non drowsy...non addictive...hope you sleep well


Awesome. Thank you  This is my type of thing.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2019)

I've  never taken Valium or any anti-anxiety drug, but I wonder what the difference in effect is compared to alcohol?
If I needed help with anxiety, I might try a small amount of alcohol first.  The few times I do drink, it makes me sleepy.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 20, 2019)

Watching re-runs of Mister Rogers Neighborhood is a sure cure for anxiety.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 20, 2019)

win231 said:


> I've  never taken Valium or any anti-anxiety drug, but I wonder what the difference in effect is compared to alcohol?
> If I needed help with anxiety, I might try a small amount of alcohol first.  *The few times I do drink, it makes me sleepy.*



I drink about 3/4 cup of Sangria with my evening meal.  I've read that red wine keeps your arteries clean, let's hope it's not just a myth.  Unlike you, it does not make me sleepy, but it makes my legs feel like wet noodles.  I'm afraid to walk for a while after a meal.  Kind of funny and kind of scary.


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2019)

I took Valium, the lowest dose, for a couple of years...as needed...for the nights I could not shut my mind down long enough to get to sleep.  You know, you lay there in bed.....did I pay that bill? what did my sister mean by what she said? is tomorrow trash day/did I put out the trash? what is that funny sound my car is making?......or even worse....obsessing on something that happened years ago.

So the doctor prescribed Valium and I got a 90-day supply that lasted me two years AND I still had 30 or so left over but they were old by that point.  The next year, he prescribed them again for me and my insurance company said that I had to be evaluated for drug abuse before I could get the prescription filled.  60 2mg Valiums in two years and I'm suspected of drug abuse?  The prescription was only a couple of dollars more to get the pills without using my insurance, so I said.....well, I won't shock you with what I said....and bypassed the insurance company.

Drug addict? I think not.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 21, 2019)

Fish oil helps my anxiety a LOT.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

win231 said:


> I've  never taken Valium or any anti-anxiety drug, but I wonder what the difference in effect is compared to alcohol?
> If I needed help with anxiety, I might try a small amount of alcohol first.  The few times I do drink, it makes me sleepy.


The effects of Valium last a bit longer than alcohol.  I can say, valium is great for anxiety.  But my anxiety is MUCH better..... very manageable these days.  I enjoy a glass of wine or two...helps with muscle tension which is getting better.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

Doomp said:


> Fish oil helps my anxiety a LOT.


Thats good to know.. thanks for sharing.  I have Flaxseed oil.. maybe that has been helping me.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

jujube said:


> I took Valium, the lowest dose, for a couple of years...as needed...for the nights I could not shut my mind down long enough to get to sleep.  You know, you lay there in bed.....did I pay that bill? what did my sister mean by what she said? is tomorrow trash day/did I put out the trash? what is that funny sound my car is making?......or even worse....obsessing on something that happened years ago.
> 
> So the doctor prescribed Valium and I got a 90-day supply that lasted me two years AND I still had 30 or so left over but they were old by that point.  The next year, he prescribed them again for me and my insurance company said that I had to be evaluated for drug abuse before I could get the prescription filled.  60 2mg Valiums in two years and I'm suspected of drug abuse?  The prescription was only a couple of dollars more to get the pills without using my insurance, so I said.....well, I won't shock you with what I said....and bypassed the insurance company.
> 
> Drug addict? I think not.


I know the feeling.  The nurse said the doc did not feel comfortable prescribing me more without me coming in the office to be seen.. mind you, has not been a year since I seen him.. but nonetheless... I guess this is a sign for me to stop taking it.  I do feel a bit better once I weaned off.  I so understand what you mean by shutting your mind down.  I would wake up in the middle of the night with what did I eat, did I have too much sodium today, etc. and from there.. Anxiety comes.  But much better these days.  If I wake up through the night now, I watch my favorite movie, do breathing exercises and fall back to sleep.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> Watching re-runs of Mister Rogers Neighborhood is a sure cure for anxiety.


The Golden Girls for Me  I love those Girls!!!


----------



## Trade (Nov 21, 2019)

I only had Valium once. Back when I was in the Air Force I hurt my back moving one of those big metal lockers and the Doc prescribed me some Valium and Librium. That was some really good stuff! 

If I could get a steady supply of it cheap I'd probably stay high on that most of the time.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)

*Better Living Through Chemistry........*


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

Trade said:


> I only had Valium once. Back when I was in the Air Force I hurt my back moving one of those big metal lockers and the Doc prescribed me some Valium and Librium. That was some really good stuff!
> 
> If I could get a steady supply of it cheap I'd probably stay high on that most of the time.


Its a shame that Valium has such bad reviews about being addicting.  But I guess some people can get addicted.  My doc told me being I don't have an addicted personality, I more than likely won't get addicted.  However, I don't plan on getting anymore.  I will stick with my glass or two of wine.


----------



## Trade (Nov 21, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> My doc told me being I don't have an addicted personality,



I had a shrink tell me the same thing. So that should be good enough for me to get a permanent lifetime prescription at my $7 co-pay.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I know the feeling. The nurse said the doc did not feel comfortable prescribing me more without me coming in the office to be seen.. mind you, has not been a year since I seen him



Reminds me of a script a specialist doctor told me I would need the rest of my life.  (for a different type of condition)
That same doc reassured me at 3 visits, that it is was safe and necessary.  Yet, about 8 months later, they didn't want to renew it without me coming in for a visit?!

And that script, like you two mentioned, i do NOT use the dose they gave me.  I use half the dose, so it lasts twice as long, but they still think I would over-use it?   when they said, I NEED twice as much, as I take? 

I am disabled and have great difficulty getting there.  The nurse said the doctor must "see how i am doing"

"I am doing fine if i have the script he said i must have.  Not so good when it runs low, even tho i am making it last twice as long"


----------



## Doomp (Nov 21, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> Thats good to know.. thanks for sharing.  I have Flaxseed oil.. maybe that has been helping me.


I've been taking Klonipin (a benzodiazepam) for several years. Then I find out that it's affecting my memory. So I'm trying to wean off right now. Fish oil and cannabis are helpful (cannabis is legal here).


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Reminds me of a script a specialist doctor told me I would need the rest of my life.  (for a different type of condition)
> That same doc reassured me at 3 visits, that it is was safe and necessary.  Yet, about 8 months later, they didn't want to renew it without me coming in for a visit?!
> 
> And that script, like you two mentioned, i do NOT use the dose they gave me.  I use half the dose, so it lasts twice as long, but they still think I would over-use it?   when they said, I NEED twice as much, as I take?
> ...


This is one of the reasons I am not on meds... I cannot be at the mercy of a dr.  And not everybody abuse their meds so why do the rest of us have to be punished.  I understand they have to pay their bills to stay in practice.. but should not be at the expense of your patients.  I am soooooo glad I kept my dose low.. if not and I had severe panic attacks, I would be at the ER and my doc may be facing a lawsuit... I'm just saying.  It gets to me when people need meds and docs are playing the money game.. I see why people are doing whatever they can for what help they need...  Ok, just had to vent.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

Doomp said:


> I've been taking Klonipin (a benzodiazepam) for several years. Then I find out that it's affecting my memory. So I'm trying to wean off right now. Fish oil and cannabis are helpful (cannabis is legal here).


I don't blame you... do what's best for you.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 21, 2019)

Trade said:


> I only had Valium once. Back when I was in the Air Force I hurt my back moving one of those big metal lockers and the Doc prescribed me some Valium and Librium. That was some really good stuff!
> 
> If I could get a steady supply of it cheap I'd probably stay high on that most of the time.


I think that’s why it’s so addictive to done. People like the way it makes them feel


----------



## terry123 (Nov 21, 2019)

I will take half a Dramamine to help me sleep. A whole one is too much.


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

A doctor got my mom on Valium back in the 60s. She got addicted. I was with her years later at another doctor's and asked if he could get her "off" of it. He said, in effect - not worth trying at her age.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 24, 2019)

I tried valium a long time ago and didn't do much for me. I really can't drink alcohol as it triggers my migraines. A little bit of dope helps once in awhile.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2019)

debodun said:


> A doctor got my mom on Valium back in the 60s. She got addicted. I was with her years later at another doctor's and asked if he could get her "off" of it. He said, in effect - not worth trying at her age.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

debodun said:


> A doctor got my mom on Valium back in the 60s. She got addicted. I was with her years later at another doctor's and asked if he could get her "off" of it. He said, in effect - not worth trying at her age.


That’s horribly neglectful.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I think that’s why it’s so addictive to done. People like the way it makes them feel


I actually didn't feel a lot from it.  I guess because my dose was so low.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I actually didn't feel a lot from it.  I guess because my dose was so low.


Maybe, I don’t know. I just know what they did to my moms brain and it wasn’t good. She was addicted.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Maybe, I don’t know. I just know what they did to my moms brain and it wasn’t good. She was addicted.


What did she go through?  What were her withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> What did she go through?  What were her withdrawal symptoms?


I’m not sure. At the time I didn’t live there. 
She was drinking alcohol with them also. I think she may have been taking more than her prescription but I really don’t know. After that I moved out west on my motorcycle and didn’t see her for a couple of years.


----------

